# How to format new laptop for windows XP?



## xami (Aug 28, 2008)

I just buy a new laptop acer travelmate 6292. I try to format it to windows XP professional but fail. The XP cd can reboot but cannot detect the laptop hardisk so i cannot create new partition and cannot format it. I hear that to format windows XP, it is necessary using external hardisk to format, but how? Can someone tell me? Thank...


----------



## brian (Aug 28, 2008)

well if you just bought the laptop, DO NOT DOWNGRADE TO XP. for the most part they only supply you with vista drivers so if you downgrade your computer will fail to function at its best


----------



## xami (Aug 28, 2008)

brian said:


> well if you just bought the laptop, DO NOT DOWNGRADE TO XP. for the most part they only supply you with vista drivers so if you downgrade your computer will fail to function at its best



Thanks for your reply. Ya, I had install windows Vista before, but i think that windows XP is more stable and less problems. I have all the driver for windows XP, so did anyone know how to format my laptop to windows XP professional SP3? Thanks..


----------



## brian (Aug 28, 2008)

ok, well if your sure you have all your drivers... go into the the bios (hit f1, esc or del at bootup) then go to integrated peripheral (something like that) and then go to sata compadability (once again i think that is is) then switch it to compadability mode


----------



## senaike (Aug 29, 2008)

pls help my hp laptop zv6000 bluetooth is not workin since i formated in


----------



## satbir (Nov 8, 2009)

i recently purchased an acer 4736 laptop. i formated it once with an xp sp2 cd ..that cd showed an error after reaching at 76%. but i ignored that and installed. now when i am trying to install any of the xp cd it is showing an error when the computers restars. can you help me .


----------

